# New from Houston



## rus_bro (Jul 21, 2021)

Hey there boys, just signed up here and figured id say hi.

Been smoking meat for 7 or 8 years and am the pitmaster for a couple very small teams.  Brisket is my goto but love all BBQ.

Currently smoking on a Shirley 42x24 square chamber.  BUT at the moment I about to retire the Kettle and build a grill out of a 55 Gal drum.  I borrowed a welding machine and have no real skill, so this is going to be fun. 

Looking forward to looking aroudn this place.

Rb


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 21, 2021)

Welcome from Tennessee


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 21, 2021)

Welcome to SMF!


----------



## Colin1230 (Jul 21, 2021)

Welcome from KC............and who you callin'  boy?


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 21, 2021)

Welcome from Gilbert, AZ youngster. RAY


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 21, 2021)

Welcome from ND


----------



## MadMax281 (Jul 21, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Kingwood.


----------



## 912smoker (Jul 21, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from SE Ga


----------



## rexster314 (Jul 21, 2021)

Hello from south of you in Brazoria county


----------



## sandyut (Jul 21, 2021)

welcome from UT - you have arrived


----------



## kruizer (Jul 21, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## PPG1 (Jul 21, 2021)

Welcome from Coastal Carolina


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 22, 2021)

Welcome to SMF! Glad to have you join the group!!
Al


----------



## AggieJack (Aug 17, 2021)

Welcome from the southwest side of Houston (Richmond). Soon to be a fellow shirley owner in a few months as well! What part of the metro are you in?


----------

